# Kitchen sink drain re-pipe



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/Kitchensinkdwvre-pipe006.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/Kitchensinkdwvre-pipe008.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/Kitchensinkdwvre-pipe009.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/Kitchensinkdwvre-pipe016.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/Kitchensinkdwvre-pipe018.jpg

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/Kitchensinkdwvre-pipe015.jpg


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Uhhhhh, did you just install a glue on trap under that sink? How are you going to clean the trap out now? Did you put a cleanout out side on bottom of that stack? How are you going to get into that waste arm to cable/jet in the future?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm speechless.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No purple primer........


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey now hold on.....the cleanout is going outside...its not installed yet. I'm going to put a 2" test tee after the 45 you see in the pic so you can clean both ways. I make no provision for cleaning the fixture arm in the wall. We do not do that here on kitchen sinks or lavatories...no cleanout under the fixture and we glue on 2" traps 1.5" on lavs. I use oatey clear primer. No water test is required nor is the purple primer...the inspector can ask to see my clear if he pleases. Its no big deal,they know I do good work and warranty all of it and I'm bonded.They just want the money.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

OK, but seriously, how are you going to clean that arm when they put a whole chicken down the disposal?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> No purple primer........


 I hate that purple primer and on repair jobs they dont require it. I meet the inspector and if he askes,I just show him the clear primer and he's cool with that. Anyway this srain is cast iron and was rotten under the slab causing water to seep out between the slab and brick the the sink and washing machine are used. Thats coming tomm. I have to re-directt he washing machine drain through the brick and catch the K-sink,trench around to the sewer and connect. 60' is the lenght of trench. I'll be using this


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do allot of those cast-iron kitchen repipes to.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> OK, but seriously, how are you going to clean that arm when they put a whole chicken down the disposal?


 That would be a user error and if that happened i would either remove the basket strainer and go that way....its all 2" pipe from the Tee down or cut the trap off and re-install it. Usually the 2" pvc doesn't stop up like that in a residental or you can plunge it out. But sure i've seen people think the disposal is a place to clean out the frig and dump it all. Its meets current code.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You couldn't do that here unless the strainers had a removable grate.

Diffr'nt strokes for diffr'nt folks I guess.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I do allot of those cast-iron kitchen repipes to.


 Its good work but damn its so freakin hot outside....It had to happen in the dead of summer. I have an open-ended ticket on this job so I can add a cleanout for you if you would like.....you gona cost the guy alittle money but who the fk cares....where do you want me to put it for ya? Wanna wye witha in the fitting C.O. after the trap? Gonna flood the damn place when the dumb guy opens it without dipping the sink out:laughing: You know the dumb things H.O.'s do. Cabbage and stuff like that will pack it full,shrimp hulls will do it and crawfish. Did you see the clogg in that old cast iron? it was draining about the size if a dime! I'll post more pics as the job goes on. Thats about 3 hrs worth of work and clean up. I had to unload the damn cabinets too...slap fulla dishes,Like they didn't know I was coming and then the guy was cooking and unloading the dishwasherDAMN! Come on!!!! Get ouuta my way!!!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> You couldn't do that here unless the strainers had a removable grate.
> 
> Diffr'nt strokes for diffr'nt folks I guess.


 Take the entire basket drain out of the sink!. Kohler you wouldn't even need to take it out,just two cross bars and the cable will slip through


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think it makes sense to ad 5 min. of labor when doing construction and $5 worth of materials that is going to take about $100-$200 off of a service ticket (that may occur several times over the life of the home).

In the long run, you are doing the people that own the place over the next 50-100 years a big favor by designing the system to be serviceable.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If you installed strainers that have removable grates then I got no beef wit dat:thumbsup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> I think it makes sense to ad 5 min. of labor when doing construction and $5 worth of materials that is going to take about $100-$200 off of a service ticket (that may occur several times over the life of the home).
> 
> In the long run, you are doing the people that own the place over the next 50-100 years a big favor by designing the system to be serviceable.


 
"take $100-$200 off service ticket?!?!"


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You gonna cut out and replace a trap for free?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

para1 said:


> "take $100-$200 off service ticket?!?!"


 Protech aint cheap. And hes trying take 100 bucks outta his pocket one day when he moves here and has to get that whole chicken out of that sink arm:laughing:. I'm trying to make sure we have work one day but you guys just wont let me!. protechs over there putting pex in relief lines and I'm installin glue traps with no C.O.. I know I do good work because I have the same customers for years and see what I've done and how it holds up I'm sure you guys are the same. You do what works best or you go out of business. Thats how that works around here.


----------

